# Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good news, hon. And hopes for more points to come soon!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very, very nice Tabatha! He really is a lovely boy. Love his movement and his tailset.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Tabatha and Lombardi!!! Can't wait to see the pictures when they arrive!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the photo isn't the best. He's a good size pup - with lots of angulation - I will have to learn how to stack him better on the platform!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely! Is that Jean on your left?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It is Jean (theStars/Patriot Poodles) in the photo holding the quilt. She's a member of the Northwest Arkansas Kennel Club and she donated the quilts that were trophy's for Best of Breed!

Annie won several things - the most memorable the sterling silver cup from PCA. The quilt was Lombardi's first prize of what I believe will be many more! It's a lovely quilt - there are poodles in it/on it!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is LOVELY!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATS Tabatha and Lombardi:

HANDSOME BOY with a BRIGHT future for sure :star:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats! He's a beautiful boy. Love his color and I especially love his face (such a regal expression).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations - many more to come I am sure. I also love the name you gave him - perfect for a champion.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice job! Nice looking Poodle! I tried showing my poodles as owner/handler without success so am always impressed with those that do it and win. Very cool.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! He is striking!

--Q


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Well the photo isn't the best. He's a good size pup - with lots of angulation - I will have to learn how to stack him better on the platform!
> 
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


WOW, Tabatha she beautiful


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pretty boy! You both look great. Congratulations!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Photo of Lombardi's latest BOB Win!*

This photo came in today! Need a side job for the cost of these photos! ha!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful boy!!! Congratulations, Tabatha!


----------

